# Anyone using the Reason Rack as a VST in their DAW ?



## muziksculp (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi,

Now that the *Reason Rack* can be used as a VST/AU plugin. Anyone here give it a try ?

I have Reason 11 Standard, and just began using its devices i.e. Players, Synths, Effects in my DAW (Studio One Pro 5), and find it quite fun to use, although I wish the Rack GUI was larger, some of the instruments controls can be too small to see comfortably, maybe they will update this detail in the future. I'm still in the learning phase as far as Reason's synths, and other devices are concerned, and the whole cabling thing inside the Rack, ..etc.

I'm also interested in adding their new Friktion Strings Modeling RE in the near future, mostly to experiment, and find out what it can offer sonically.

If you are using Reason as a VST in your DAW, it would be interesting, and helpful to read some feedback about this.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 31, 2020)

Here's a tip from a longtime user:

For basic signal chains, you can avoid the need for manual cabling by just holding shift while you drag devices around. This will automatically re-wire them (assuming a top-to-bottom signal path with the adjacent devices) so that you don't have to. This way, you only need to plug and unplug things manually if you're messing with CV inputs or doing something weird.

(This is something that should really be presented more obviously in the interface, because it makes a huge difference to workflow!)


----------



## darcvision (Aug 31, 2020)

i can't used their instrument FL Studio, except rack effects. their effects is really awesome and hidden gem, especially reverb, delay and distortion. they're have so many good presets.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 31, 2020)

I use it and just grabbed Friktion yesterday myself. First impressions about Friktion is that it sounds fantastic and refreshingly different. Going to have fun exploring the possibilities it has. There's a ton of cool stuff in Reason.

The only downside I have is the constant login screen when you load the Rack Plugin, which from time to gets stuck and you have to restart your DAW.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 31, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I wish the Rack GUI was larger, some of the instruments controls can be too small to see comfortably, maybe they will update this detail in the future.


I've used Reason for many years and dutifully update to each new version in the hope that, one day, they will sort out the resolution/lack of resizing issues. i'm beginning to think that it may not happen in my lifetime. I do use the rack in Studio 1 & Logic and it's a great addition. I've collected quite a few rack extensions over the years and it's great to be able to use them more widely. The Reason Players are a lot of fun and the arrival of midi out means that they can also be plumbed into your DAW. I have the Friktion demo and hope to have a play with it today.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 31, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> I use it and just grabbed Friktion yesterday myself. First impressions about Friktion is that it sounds fantastic and refreshingly different. Going to have fun exploring the possibilities it has. There's a ton of cool stuff in Reason.
> 
> The only downside I have is the constant login screen when you load the Rack Plugin, which from time to gets stuck and you have to restart your DAW.


Do you have the full version of Reason? If so, this means that your install isn't properly authorized. It's an easy fix.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 31, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> I've used Reason for many years and dutifully update to each new version in the hope that, one day, they will sort out the resolution/lack of resizing issues. i'm beginning to think that it may not happen in my lifetime. I do use the rack in Studio 1 & Logic and it's a great addition. I've collected quite a few rack extensions over the years and it's great to be able to use them more widely. The Reason Players are a lot of fun and the arrival of midi out means that they can also be plumbed into your DAW. I have the Friktion demo and hope to have a play with it today.


I invested in a handy pair of reading glasses and it about tripled my work speed. 

I'm fairly sure the resizing issue is going to happen shortly. They are pretty responsive on the FB page so I may start suggesting it.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 31, 2020)

> The only downside I have is the constant login screen when you load the Rack Plugin, which from time to gets stuck and you have to restart your DAW.



Same here and it even get worse that (often !!!) when Reason has problems connecting to its authorization server of whatever it does not even load my project and restarting daw dont help.

I had lots of fun with the players but after that experiences I just stopped using, its just to frustrating when you have a project nearly done, wnat to open it and it just dont work cause their "calling home" dont work.

And it has nothing to do with this:



> Do you have the full version of Reason? If so, this means that your install isn't properly authorized.



I have full version, authorization is fine, but when this problem occurse the Reason standalone wont start either. And yes, my internet is working fine, evrything else works.

These homecalls evrytime to be able to start it is just bullshit (at least when it dont work so often), it has really ruined my fun using it (especially the players) and I wont buy anything else (like Friktion) as long as this happens.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 31, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Same here and it even get worse that (often !!!) when Reason has problems connecting to its authorization server of whatever it does not even load my project and restarting daw dont help.
> 
> I had lots of fun with the players but after that experiences I just stopped using, its just to frustrating when you have a project nearly done, wnat to open it and it just dont work cause their "calling home" dont work.
> 
> ...


It's fixable. 

I had that problem and it was a bug of some sort and they walked me through how to fix it, but DOH, it was last year and now I can't remember.

I will try and find the fix for you.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

Also, if you use trial versions of RE's it will require you to phone home every time. It's kind of a nag device.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks Jose but I have the full version of Reason studio suite, no trial/demos, and in general it works.

But if you had that experience that it just dont work when you need it a few times then sometime you just loose interest.

But would be great if there is a fix for this, thanks for any advice. So in general its NOT normal that Reason needed to call home EVRY time when using it ? The problem here is that the loggin window opens evrytime when I open a project in my daw and when the "calling home" dont work nothing anymore will happen in the daw, first I dont even realized WHY my project wont load cause the window was in the background.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 1, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Do you have the full version of Reason? If so, this means that your install isn't properly authorized. It's an easy fix.


I have the full version and should have no trials. Thanks for pointing that the authorizing out, that is information that is apparent... I wonder why they won't just make it clearer what you need to do.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

Kuusniemi said:


> I have the full version and should have no trials. Thanks for pointing that the authorizing out, that is information that is apparent... I wonder why they won't just make it clearer what you need to do.


It was a bug that appeared and was quite widespread when Reason 11 was first released. 

I've been looking for the fix but cannot find it. I know I had to delete the saved login information and manually reenter the information, but there was one more weird step that for the life of me I can't remember.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks Jose, maybe someone else had same problem and could help out with the fix ? Otherwise I will have to open a support ticket but that usually takes time.....


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

Still looking but another piece of the puzzle is that after you deleted your saved login, then you may need to resync all your RE's.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks Jose, maybe someone else had same problem and could help out with the fix ? Otherwise I will have to open a support ticket but that usually takes time.....


I will look for my old support ticket. Hopefully I saved it somewhere.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

Copy of my support ticket:

HI,

The problem was the stored password in Reason. I had to delete the stored password then everything worked. Strange bug.

Here was the fix:


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

Also on this page. About 1/2 down the page:





VST Rack crashing in offline mode - ReasonTalk.com







forum.reasontalk.com


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks a lot Jose , so you have to change to offline authorisation to avoid this problem it seems. Will try to follow your steps.

A little strange that it seems not to be fixed cause I just already have updated to the latest version.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks a lot Jose , so you have to change to offline authorisation to avoid this problem it seems. Will try to follow your steps.
> 
> A little strange that it seems not to be fixed cause I just already have updated to the latest version.


I hope it helps you.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 1, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Copy of my support ticket:
> 
> HI,
> 
> ...


This worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm using the Ignition Key authorization method, it's their USB dongle. Had it for years, and I have no issues with authorization. Reason sees it at all times as long as it is plugged in to a USB port.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2020)

stefandy31 said:


> i can't used their instrument FL Studio, except rack effects. their effects is really awesome and hidden gem, especially reverb, delay and distortion. they're have so many good presets.



That's odd, why can't you use the Rack Instruments in FL Studio, given that you can use the Effects ?


----------



## darcvision (Sep 1, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> That's odd, why can't you use the Rack Instruments in FL Studio, given that you can use the Effects ?


because FL Studio recognized it as effects rather than instrument, but i still can used the instrument rack in reaper, so it doesn't bother me too much


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2020)

stefandy31 said:


> because FL Studio recognized it as effects rather than instrument, but i still can used the instrument rack in reaper, so it doesn't bother me too much



Thanks for the feedback. 

I see. But, I still find it strange that FL Studio does not recognize the Instruments of the Reason Rack, since the Reason Rack is just another VST Plugin. Anyways, at least you can use the instruments in Reaper.


----------



## antret (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi!

If you asked my about reason as a vsti a few years ago, I would have said that I got most of what they are offering covered (I’m a midi tool junkie). I kinda felt like they were too late to the party....However, I realized that there are some killer RE’s that touch on some things that I use max for Live for. There isn’t the quantity of course, but I do like what some of those RE developers are up to. I picked up the ‘free reason 11’ plugin boutique deal a while back. I’ve made a small list of RE midi tools to buy, but haven’t pulled the trigger.


----------

